# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Dojenje VELIKE djece (video)

## zecg

Evo da na trenutak podijelim s vama filmić:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uHRyRCHuQ7g

...komentare na Youtubeu ignorirajte, to je grozna močvara gluposti.

----------


## marta

:Heart:

----------


## Romina

ja jesam za produženo dojenje ali ovo mi je stvarno previše....i čak nisam pogledala do kraja jel mi nije apetitlih  :Grin:

----------


## trinity

ja sam pogledala do kraja i ok mi je

ja se nadam da anamarija bas nece i tako velika biti dok bude cicala, jer i ovako me od njenog namjestanja na meni bole rebra i ledja.
evo, upravo sam odlucila da cu joj postaviti granicu do skole, pa ako me tko pita do kad mislim dojiti vise necu odgovarati s "dok ona bude htjela" nego "do skole"  :Grin:

----------


## Romina

meni je već sad užasno naporno,a nemrem si uopće zamisliti da cica sa npr. osam godina :shock: ipak mi je to nekak previše i nemrem si pomoć.

----------


## trinity

a cuj mi dojimo tek 18 mjeseci  i zbilja jos nisam dosla u te faze da razmislam o prekidu.
jedino sam zbog 10-mjesecih bolova u kraljeznici posustala o otisla spavati u drugu sobu da obje spavamo dio noci

----------


## Romina

mi smo prešli brojku 20  :Grin:

----------


## jadranka605

štosno, ali malo too...much

----------


## Lutonjica

meni je super kak na početku kaže : ok, but no monkey business   :Laughing:  
tako i ja često kažem zari prije dojenja, super

----------


## Lutonjica

joj, ma prekrasan je cijeli filmic   :Heart:

----------


## LeaB

Nekako mi se cini da djeca ulaskom u 7 godinu pocnu socijalizaciju, mislim pritom na aktivaciju 2 cakre koja nas uvodi u svijet van obitelji, pa mi se ovo cini suvisno. Mislim da su prestare.
Imunitet su davno stekle, koja je svrha...
Molim bez osude ovaj komentar...

----------


## aries24

čak i meni koja sam za dojenje do kad dijete hoće malo neobično izgleda veliko dijete na sisi
ali nije ona počela sisati sa 7 godina
ona je od rođenja svaki dan na sisi i njenoj mami je to najnormalniji prizor
isto kao i meni sa mojim skoro dvogodišnjakom
a drugi iskolače oči kad vide taaako veeeeliko dijete na sisi
u svakom slučaju, meni je to lijepo

----------


## mara

Meni je to ok.
Ne kažem da bi meni bilo ok dojiti 8 godišnjaka, no na filmu mi to izgleda prekrasno.
Baš prekrasno.

----------


## ana.m

I ja podržavam dugo dojenje ali ovo mi je malo too much.
Potpisujem Rominu...

----------


## Goge

I meni je to too much. Ali se nadam da će mi se Luka bar do dvadesete gnijezdit po krilu i tražit da ga mazim  :Love:

----------


## drndalica

Malo je previše - ali kako čovjek kaže ne tiče nas se. Samo se nadam da će moj cicoman ipak prije prestati.

----------


## dijanam

meni samo jedna stvar pada na pamet:
Ni mami, ni curama ocito nije "too much", pa sto bi meni bilo.

Predivna mama, predivna djeca, predivna obitelj.

----------


## dijanam

i da, to je ova Veronika, jel tako?
http://www.roda.hr/rodaphpBB2/viewto...eronika#439617

----------


## brane

s dužnim poštovanjem prema svima koji doje...ovo je odvratno... :/

----------


## bubimirko

zrigat ću se......cijelu obitelj treba na jednu kolektivnu psihijatrijsku terapiju iako sumnjam da bi pomoglo....morti radije kakva kolektivna lobotomija

----------


## bubimirko

zrigat ću se......cijelu obitelj treba na jednu kolektivnu psihijatrijsku terapiju iako sumnjam da bi pomoglo....morti radije kakva kolektivna lobotomija

----------


## Amalthea

Zašto?

Ja sam gledala ispočetka skeptično, ali slušajući što žena govori... zapravo je sve vrlo nježno i prirodno.

Neuobičajeno, ali - prirodno.

----------


## irenas

Too much, ali nikako odvratno,rekla bih da mi je čudno onako veliko dijete vidjeti da doji ali kad slušam kako je njima to najprirodnija stvar na svijetu,što reći  :Heart:

----------


## bubimirko

> Zašto?
> 
> Ja sam gledala ispočetka skeptično, ali slušajući što žena govori... zapravo je sve vrlo nježno i prirodno.
> 
> Neuobičajeno, ali - prirodno.


evo kad me baš vućeš za jezik s tim svojim prirodnim.......prirodno je i kenja.., a uz taj prirodni čin možeš me slušati kako govorim......zapravo je sve to vrlo nježno i prirodno.....a još k tome ako me netko pri tome gleda....... onda stoji i tvoja zadnja opaska....NEUOBIČAJENO, ALI PRIRODNO

----------


## Amalthea

bubek, tenks... ali pitanje je išlo brane, a ti si uletio između  :Raspa:

----------


## bubimirko

:Laughing:  nema veze ovak i onak bi to napisal......još sam u šoku, uopće nemam pojma kako ću zaspati nakon takvog filmića :Laughing:

----------


## anik

ne mogu baš sebe zamisliti da dojim tako dugo, ali ne vidim ništa lošeg u tome, djeca uživaju, majka uživa, otac uživa- pa što mi tu onda uopće imamo ovdje komentirati! to je njihovo pravo i izbor, a ta nekakva postavljena norma oko toga koliko dugo treba dojiti - postavljena je od strane kapitalističkog društva, sigurno ne od strane prirode, jer da to nije u skladu sa prirodom, odavno bi žena bila bez mlijeka i djeci za desert davala kinder čokoladice... meni je osobno daleko ružnije vidjeti muškarca kako urinira pored stabla ili uz rub ceste, nego majku koja doji veliko dijete, a ovo prvo je daleko daleko češće!

----------


## Ivanna

Ja jesam za produženo dojenje i uvijek kažem da ću dojiti dok on bude htio, ali ovo mi je ipak malo toooo much.  :/ 

Al, ko voli nek izvoli!

----------


## irenas

> nema veze ovak i onak bi to napisal......još sam u šoku, uopće nemam pojma kako ću zaspati nakon takvog filmića


Šteta da više ne idu Vladarice Playboy carstva,to bi te sigurno uljuljkalo u miran san  :Laughing:  ipak je to puno normalnije od produženog dojenja.

----------


## bubimirko

> ne mogu baš sebe zamisliti da dojim tako dugo, ali ne vidim ništa lošeg u tome, djeca uživaju, majka uživa, otac uživa- pa što mi tu onda uopće imamo ovdje komentirati! to je njihovo pravo i izbor, a ta nekakva postavljena norma oko toga koliko dugo treba dojiti - postavljena je od strane kapitalističkog društva, sigurno ne od strane prirode, jer da to nije u skladu sa prirodom, odavno bi žena bila bez mlijeka i djeci za desert davala kinder čokoladice... meni je osobno daleko ružnije vidjeti muškarca kako urinira pored stabla ili uz rub ceste, nego majku koja doji veliko dijete, a ovo prvo je daleko daleko češće!


oš da ti ja sad još napišem barem 100 stvari koje su mi odvratnije od pišanja muškaraca po drvu......a isto su česta pojava.....osim toga kakve kinder čokoladice tu spominješ.....pa do kada bi po tebi onda trebalo dojiti-do smrti

----------


## Iva

Ja sam prodojeća 100%, ali ovo mi je definitivno too much i ne slažem se ni sa kim tko tvrdi da je ovo prirodno.

Filmić je sam po sebi lijepo napravljen i oni izgledaju kao divna obitelj puna ljubavi, ali sve je stvar prezentacije...

----------


## bubimirko

> bubimirko prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
>  nema veze ovak i onak bi to napisal......još sam u šoku, uopće nemam pojma kako ću zaspati nakon takvog filmića
> 
> 
> Šteta da više ne idu Vladarice Playboy carstva,to bi te sigurno uljuljkalo u miran san  ipak je to puno normalnije od produženog dojenja.


 i dr. House će to pokušati iako sumnjam da će me uspjeti uljuljuškati.....ipak sam ja na "noćnim pticama"......a bdw ove vladarice su mi totalno sranje....nisam to nikada niti gledao-pa to su ljubići za penziće......ja sam više za hard-core s dobrim kamerama i velikim zoomom, da se osjećam ko ginekolog  :Grin:

----------


## irenas

Spomenuo si jednom nakon slične rasprave da ih ideš gledati,ili možda griješim pa od tud ova moja primjedbica  :Laughing:

----------


## bubimirko

> Spomenuo si jednom nakon slične rasprave da ih ideš gledati,ili možda griješim pa od tud ova moja primjedbica


jesam jedno ali to je bilo ironično rečeno.....ono u stilu kaj bi radije.....nož ili metak.....tak je i to bio jedan od primjera........ :D  za tvoje pamćenje.......buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu za ove s filmića

----------


## aries24

ne kužim što se uopće motaš po ovom pdf-u kad te toliko uzrujava
a kamo li da ideš gledati filmić 
live and let live

----------


## bubimirko

> ne kužim što se uopće motaš po ovom pdf-u kad te toliko uzrujava
> a kamo li da ideš gledati filmić 
> live and let live


samo sam želio vidjeti dokle ljudska glupost može ići  :Grin:

----------


## Zorana

Steta sto se ne javlja Samaritanka...bas me zanima sto bi rekla na komentare.  :Grin:  
Kad je moja Zorka bila beba, meni je bilo nezamislivo da doji dijete od npr. dvije godine. Kad je napunila dvije godine, bilo mi je nezamislivo da doji dijete od cetiri godine.   :Grin:   Sad kad ima cetiri i po godine, i jos uvijek nekad trazi "brzinsko dojenje".....ne znam vise sta da napisem osim da razumijem skroz ovu mamu i cinjenicu da su se njezine granice isto tako vremenom pomicale. Pa ona svoje dijete i njihovo dojenje gleda skroz drugacijim ocima nego neki promatrac, autsajder. S te strane gledano, komentari nekih od vas su totalno autsajderski, da ne kazem padobranski....niti ste bili u situaciji, niti razumijete. Al eto, vazno da se zgrazate.  :Wink:

----------


## a zakaj

meni nije bilo nelagodno gledati film.
Doduse, priznajem da mi je cudno, i da ne mogu sebe zamisliti u toj ulozi.
Ali mislim da je to zbog ovog o cemu pise zorana.

----------


## summer

A sto se ne smije imati misljenje o necemu sto nisi sam isprobao?   :Rolling Eyes:  

Meni je ovo daleko previse i ne vidim ni jednu posebnu dobrobit dojenja u toj dobi.

----------


## trinity

meni je bas simpa kako se curice izrazavaju o dojenju i maminom mlijeku...."bolje od manga"  :Wink:

----------


## marta

> A sto se ne smije imati misljenje o necemu sto nisi sam isprobao?   
> 
> Meni je ovo daleko previse i ne vidim ni jednu posebnu dobrobit dojenja u toj dobi.



A stete vidis?

----------


## rinama

Mene samo zanima zašto uvijek ovakve "škakljive" teme završe na tome da se počnu kritizirati tuđi komentari, a svi se pozivaju na nešto kao: "poštujem svačije mišljenje", pa ako se poštivamo međusobno nek svako kaže ono što misli i neka ga se zbog toga ne počinje prozivati.
nekome je ok, nekome nije i zašto to nebi mogli reći (bez tuđeg komentiranja istog) da vidimo kako ljudi gledaju na to.
Bubi kaže da njemu nije "leglo" i ja stvarno njega radi toga ne gledam kao lošeg (bubi, uzela sam tebe kao primjer), mada je meni ok kad gledam video i s jedne strane razumijem.

----------


## Romina

ja sam iznjela svoje osobno mišljenje i stojim iza toga da mi je degutantno da curica od 8g još doji.Lijepo je vidjeti kako dijete doji i nema apsolutno ništa loše u tome...ali brate mili ovo je ipak nešto što ja nemrem shvatit.Normalno bi mi bilo da se mazi uz mamu i da je npr drži za ciku dok spava ali da cica   :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

Kad bi je V bila beba dojenje od 4 godine  mi je bio SF. Smijala sam se kad mi je susjeda pričala kako se sa svojom curom dogovara o prestanku i da su se dogovorile da će prestat dojiti na 5. rođendan.
Sad smo blizu 4. rođendana, polako pregovaram, nadam se da ćemo dojenje polako privesti kraju.
Ne bi voljela da potraje do 8 godina, ne vidim svrhu toga.
Ali ne smatram odvratnim, ružno je uopće tako nešto reći.
A bubimirko s dužnim poštovanjem neki tvoji postovi su kenjanje u javnosti i stvarno mi nije jasno što radiš na ovakvom forumukad ti je sve tu glupo, neprirodno i bezveze.

----------


## Riana

ne znam...
meni su ipak malo 'prevelike' cure, a još da bi to bili dečki, ne znam...

naravno, to je moje mišljenje, za sad, a ubuduće, tko zna  :Grin:

----------


## Nea

> ja sam iznjela svoje osobno mišljenje i stojim iza toga da mi je degutantno da curica od 8g još doji.Lijepo je vidjeti kako dijete doji i nema apsolutno ništa loše u tome...ali brate mili ovo je ipak nešto što ja nemrem shvatit.Normalno bi mi bilo da se mazi uz mamu i da je npr drži za ciku dok spava ali da cica


Potpisujem. 

Grozno :/ , nakon par sekundi sam prestala gledati.

----------


## zecg

Kratak, a dobar članak koji mi je osvijestio jedan (sad mi se čini bitan) aspekt kasnog dojenja:
http://www.kathydettwyler.org/detwean.html

----------


## Deaedi

Ona scena gdje cura doji, a duza je od kauca...Meni osobno je zao sto nisam dojila, ali sigurno ne bi do 8g.

----------


## ninochka

cure su m ipreslatke kad pričaju kako je to nešto najbolje na svijetu   :Heart:  ali čin dojenja 8-godišnjakinje mi definitivno nije presladak. čak ni privlačan. nimalo

čudna je ta granica i znam da se pomiče kako tvoje vlastito dijete duže doji, ali Ian ima sad skoro 3,5 i da nije sam prestao prije dvije godine mislim da bi ga ja sad pokušavala uvjeriti da je to to i da više nema

----------


## summer

> summer prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A sto se ne smije imati misljenje o necemu sto nisi sam isprobao?   
> 
> Meni je ovo daleko previse i ne vidim ni jednu posebnu dobrobit dojenja u toj dobi.
> 
> 
> 
> A stete vidis?


Pa... kad me vec potezes za jezik. Nikad ne bih htjela da moja djeca u toj dobi imaju posebnu zelju crtati bas moje grudi, davati im imena, da se moram braniti dok se odijevam - to mi djeluje malo opsesivno - mislim da se utjeha, zastita, moze postici i na druge nacine, zagrljajem, mazenjem, razgovorom, mislim da je bit dobrog odgoja i postavljanje granica djeci i da to sto djeca nisu sama prestala ne znaci da je to i automatski ispravno. Koliko stvari ne rade sami po inerciji vec ih mi ucimo ili privikavamo? Sto da sa 7 jos treba dudu ili da sa sobom vuce omiljenu dekicu - koliko bi nas pustilo da se samo odvikne? To sto se tako mozda nekad i negdje radilo ili radi meni ne znaci nista u danasnjim okolnostima. Ili usporedbe s primatima i slicno - da, zivotinje prakticiraju i incest i svasta nesto - dovoljno je pogledati sve one divne emisije na NG - ja se s njima ne usporedjujem.

U meni jednostavno kad vidim ovo nesto zvoni na pogresno... 

Njima to odgovara, meni ni u snu. Eto.

----------


## kailash

> Ja potpisujem *a zakaj*.
> A što se tiče onog malca i to da je tako pametan jer je dojio do 9. god. su mi totalne nebuloze :/


bez obzira što istraživanja pokazuju da dojena djeca imaju viši IQ?

----------


## Pups

> maaja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja potpisujem *a zakaj*.
> A što se tiče onog malca i to da je tako pametan jer je dojio do 9. god. su mi totalne nebuloze :/
> 
> 
> bez obzira što istraživanja pokazuju da dojena djeca imaju viši IQ?


ovaj primjer s tim malcem bi značio da je duljina dojenja povezana s veličinom IQ. Pa onda što dulje dojiš, IQ je veći. A to istraživanja ne pokazuju, koliko ja razumijem.

I ta istraživanja, pokazuju li ona da treba dojiti dugo da bi dojenje imalo efekt na IQ ili je dovoljno, ne znam, godinu, dvije, tri? Na kužim.

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*vertex:*



> Ne tvrdim da dojenje ovako velike djece mora imati seksualnu komponentu niti da mora biti štetno, niti da svaka majka iz zapadne civilizacije koja to radi ima bolesne motive.


dojenje *ima* seksualnu komponentu i osjecaj je slican orgazmickom i za majku i za dijete i to od prvog dana! isto vrijedi i za porod - on je dio seksualnosti zene... prilicno kompleksno i zbunjujuce!
i kod male bebe dojenje je ekstatican dozivljaj, tjelesna ugoda i osjecaj blazenstva, ali * drugacije*  od odrasle seksualnosti. slicno, ali ipak drugacije; isto vrijedi i za majku koja doji - osjecaj ugode vrlo slican seksualnom... 
ne znam koji zakljucak proizlazi iz ovog, ali sigurna sam da su moguci  dijametralno suprotni zakljucci, ovisno o mentalnom sklopu onog tko ga donosi!   :Grin:

----------


## maaja

> maaja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja potpisujem *a zakaj*.
> A što se tiče onog malca i to da je tako pametan jer je dojio do 9. god. su mi totalne nebuloze :/
> 
> 
> bez obzira što istraživanja pokazuju da dojena djeca imaju viši IQ?


Ja baš ne vjerujem ni u kakve statistike, jedino ako su rađene na ogromnom uzorku. Mene mama dojila niti 3 mj. a član sam Mense; gdje bi mi kraj bio da me još i dojila (i to 8 godina)  :Grin:

----------


## Pups

> Ja baš ne vjerujem ni u kakve statistike, jedino ako su rađene na ogromnom uzorku. Mene mama dojila niti 3 mj. a član sam Mense; gdje bi mi kraj bio da me još i dojila (i to 8 godina)


Znanstvena istraživanja su puno više nego puke statistike. Pa ako su dobro provedena, mogu dati vrlo pouzdane zaključke i na malim uzorcima.

A ova istraživanja o povezanosti IQ-a i dojenja ne poznajem, pa zato i pitam što se točno u njima zaključilo.  :?

----------


## Ivanna

> A ova istraživanja o povezanosti IQ-a i dojenja ne poznajem, pa zato i pitam što se točno u njima zaključilo.  :?


Evo, tu imaš nešto o toj povezanosti.  :Smile:

----------


## maaja

> Znanstvena istraživanja su puno više nego puke statistike. Pa ako su dobro provedena, mogu dati vrlo pouzdane zaključke i na malim uzorcima.
> 
> A ova istraživanja o povezanosti IQ-a i dojenja ne poznajem, pa zato i pitam što se točno u njima zaključilo.  :?


Znam da su znanstvena istraživanja točnija od nekih statističkih podataka ali kao što si rekla, jedino ako su dobro provedena. Nažalost, danas se svi vole pozivati na "znanstvena istraživanja"  a koja to nekada nažalost uopće nisu.
Ne znam, moguće da je istina, kažem samo svoj primjer (možda sam naslijedila mamin gen, nju je moja baka dojila skoro 6 god.)

----------


## Pups

> Pups prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> A ova istraživanja o povezanosti IQ-a i dojenja ne poznajem, pa zato i pitam što se točno u njima zaključilo.  :?
> 
> 
> Evo, tu imaš nešto o toj povezanosti.


Ok, hvala.
Samo ne razumijem je li se radilo o npr. isključivo dojenoj djeci, djeci dojenoj produženo ili kratko ili jaaako dugo, itd, o tome se ovdje pričalo. 
 :Smile:

----------


## MGrubi

istraživanja su pokazala da dojena djeca imaju viši Q (dojena mj ili mj, tako nešto, i njih ionako ima mali %) 
no, istraživanja pokazuju da majke koje doje imaju višu stručnu spremu i IQ
e sad: da li su ti podaci za djecu takvi zbog gena ili mlijeka .. teško reči
no majčino mlijeko ima neki sastojak koji djeluje povoljno na razvijanje nečeg u mozgu (a jesam "stručno" rekla) , toga u formuli nema

----------


## Pups

> (možda sam naslijedila mamin gen, nju je moja baka dojila skoro 6 god.)


dojenje nije moglo utjecati na genetiku tvoje mame, pa da ti onda naslijediš njezin gen koji bi bio promijenjen pod utjecajem dojenja.

----------


## MGrubi

povlačim o genskoj povezanosti

http://www.javno.com/hr/zivot/clanak.php?id=95761




> Oko 90% osoba nosi gen koji u kombinaciji s dojenjem daje viši IQ. Istraživanje je provedeno na više od 3000 djece u Velikoj Britaniji i Novom Zelandu.



nevezano:
http://www.net.hr/bebe/page/2008/03/05/0017006.html

----------


## maaja

> maaja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> (možda sam naslijedila mamin gen, nju je moja baka dojila skoro 6 god.)
> 
> 
> dojenje nije moglo utjecati na genetiku tvoje mame, pa da ti onda naslijediš njezin gen koji bi bio promijenjen pod utjecajem dojenja.


Ma ovo je bila zafrkancija ali sam zaboravila staviti prikladan smajlić. Skužajte  :Smile:

----------


## Ivanna

> Ivanna prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Pups prvotno napisa
> ...


Ma to i mene zanima, al nigdje nisam našla te "detalje". Pretpostavljam da nisu obraćali pozornost na dužinu dojenja jer bi valjda iznijeli i taj podatak.

----------


## Deaedi

> Pretpostavljam da nisu obraćali pozornost na dužinu dojenja jer bi valjda iznijeli i taj podatak.


Onda ovo istrazivanje nema nikakve veze s temom, jer nista ne dokazuje niti pobija.

----------


## Pups

> Pretpostavljam da nisu obraćali pozornost na dužinu dojenja jer bi valjda iznijeli i taj podatak.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Onda ovo istrazivanje nema nikakve veze s temom, jer nista ne dokazuje niti pobija.


Baš sam to htjela napisati.

----------


## Ivanna

OK, priznajem, nisam čitala baš sve postove. Mislila sam da Pups uopće nije bila upoznata sa istraživanjem koje je povezalo dojenje (a ne dužinu) i viši IQ i zato sam stavila link. 

Sad vidim da se govorilo o pametnom malcu kojeg je mama dojila 9 godina. Eto, ispričavam se.

----------


## meda

pa nije to s djecakom koji doji do 9 godina navedeno da bi se polemiziralo je li dojenje utjece na IQ ili ne, nego da pokaze koliku ti ljudi vaznost i znacaj pridaju dojenju!  :Wink:  

a nasa kultura u kojemu je dojenje sporedna stavka u odrastanju djeteta je vrlo mlada, pa cak neke nase bake, a vecini prabake su dugo dojile, i bile  same dugo dojene. do skole  :Grin:  
a ta je izreka o dugom dojenju kao dojenju do skole mozda pokazatelj da je vecina djeca voljna dojiti ako ne bas do te dobi onda vrlo blizu, ako ih se naravno ne odbije od sise. ovo je samo neko moje razmisljanje

meni sad izgleda da niakd necu prestati dojiti svoje dijete, uopce ne mogu zamisliti da ne doji. iz ove sadasnje perspektive me uopce ne bi smetalo da doji i do skole, u stvari kako sad stvari stoje  cudilo bi me da prije prestane  :Laughing: 

meni veronica bas pozitivno zraci, uopce mi ne izgleda da se izgubila u svemu tome, nego da zna sto radi. vjerujem da se njen odnos s djecom ne svodi samo na dojenje, ma koliko to nekima tako izgledalo na prvi pogled. znam i sama kako je kad gledas nesto sa strane, a kako je kad si glavni akter neke situacije. ovo voajerisanje izvana daje puno iskrivljeniju sliku nego sto to ona stvarno jest. a pogotovo mi se cine pretjerani zakljuci kako s tom djecom i s njihovim odnosom s majkom nesto ne stima samo na osnovu toga sto doje, ili, jos gore, sto jedna od curica ima malo vise kila od onoga sto bi nekome mozda pasalo

----------


## Ivanna

A dobro, odustajem, vidim da sam krivo shvaćena!  :Teletubbies: 
Ajmo dalje!   :Grin:

----------


## maaja

> A dobro, odustajem, vidim da sam krivo shvaćena! 
> Ajmo dalje!


Nisi ti krivo shvaćena  :Smile:   nego sam ja to uzela za primjer, tog dečkića od 9 god. i IQ i onda je svatko počeo svoju priču  :Grin:  
Mea culpa  :Embarassed:

----------


## vertex

> dojenje *ima* seksualnu komponentu i osjecaj je slican orgazmickom i za majku i za dijete i to od prvog dana! isto vrijedi i za porod - on je dio seksualnosti zene... prilicno kompleksno i zbunjujuce!
> i kod male bebe dojenje je ekstatican dozivljaj, tjelesna ugoda i osjecaj blazenstva, ali * drugacije*  od odrasle seksualnosti. slicno, ali ipak drugacije; isto vrijedi i za majku koja doji - osjecaj ugode vrlo slican seksualnom... 
> ne znam koji zakljucak proizlazi iz ovog, ali sigurna sam da su moguci  dijametralno suprotni zakljucci, ovisno o mentalnom sklopu onog tko ga donosi!


Ne bih baš cijeli svoj dojilački staž nazvala estatičkim, ali imala sam jedno takvo iskustvo u jednom od prvih svojih podoja u životu, vjerojatno kad se dogodilo otpuštanje mlijeka prvi put. Osjetila sam val koji se iz grudi penjao prema glavi, doslovno sam ga pratila kako se penje, sasvim lokaliziran i intenzivno sam ga osjećala, pogotovo kad je stigao do vrata. Prilično blisko seksualnom uzbuđenju. Nakon toga više nije bilo takvog intenzivnog doživljaja, ničeg orgazmičkog, ali su mi podoji definitivno predstavljali fizičku ugodu, pogotovo osjećaj otpuštanja mlijeka. Zapravo sam u prvim mjesecima uvijek spontano zatvarala oči od ugode.
I da, činjenice da imamo dijete, da sam ga ja rodila i da ga dojim su obogatile naš spolni život, a nisu mu bile smetnja. To je dio moje seksualnosti. Tako da se zapravo slažem s ovim što si napisala.
I još - ne bih ni ja iznosila zaključke. Barem ne sad dok ih još nisam izvela  :Grin:  .

----------


## Saradadevii

> Ja zivim u toj zapadnoj civilizaciji, a ne u Ugandi ili Gambiji. Sigurna sam da postoji tisuce navika/obicaja/normi/stajalista koja su njima savrseno normalna i svakodnevna, a nama ne, dapace. I obrnuto. Kao rastezanje malih usana djevojkama kako bi se kasnije bolje ugodilo muskarcu.


Veliko je pitanje da li norme, obicaji i navade ove nase civilizacije su u skladu s nasim, kak to jedan doktor kaze (kojeg sam veceras odlusala u zivo pa cu ga dosta citirati...) "ljudskim genomom". Jer ako nisu, onda slijedeci ih, ne idemo premo boljitku nego prema destrukciji civilizacije.

Primjer koji si navela nije u istome rangu kao dojenje opcenito i dojenje do kada postoji potreba u djeteta da doji. 
Ovo drugo je bioloski imperativ koji se kao takav odrzao u drugim kulturama, zbog razlicitih razloga (recimo, kako je to netko dobro uocio, zato sto nema dovoljno hrane pa je svaka kap mlijeka dobrodosla ili zato sto postoje poligamne porodice pa je lakse duze dojiti ili zato sto postoji snazniji komunitarni zivot i podrska nego u maloj nuklearnoj porodici pa je opet lakse duze dojiti ili zato jer prevladavajuce vrijednosti drustva nisu individualizam i samodostatnost; od ranih dana, najbolje jos od rodilista); nego kolektivizam i kooperacija itd...)

Hocu reci, "prirodan" prestanak dojenja u razdoblju od 3. do 7. godine (tako kaze doc) nije nekakav obicaj koji je vezan za odredjenu kulturu, nego je kroskulturalan; dojenje starije djece jest bioloski uvjetovano i bioloski potrebno. Postoje individualne razlike pa netko prestane s 2.5 a netko sa 7.5

Inteligencija o kojoj se govori nije IQ, nije samo intelektualna inteligencija nego i one sve druge (emocionalna, socijalna, kinesteticka...)
Doc kaze da buduci da dojenje simultano stimulira sve vidove ljudskog iskustva moze se nazvati, umjesto Breast-feeding Brain-wiring. Razvija odredjenu strukturu mozga koje je onda "ljudski"inteligentno (za razliku od pukog IQ).

Doc se zove Nils Bergman i poznat je inace po tome sto je autor RCTa koji pokazuje da je njega prijevremeno rodjene djece u majcinom narucju superiorna njezi u inkubatoru (ili, kak on kaze inkubator destabilizira novorodjence, majcina njedra ga stabiliziraju) http://www.kangaroomothercare.com/drbergman.htm


U gore spomenutoj knjizi Veronika Robinson pise da su je nakon emitiranja filma Extraordinary breastfeeding (u kojemu je bilo nekoliko prica, ne samo njezina; dojenje blizanaca, uspjesno dojenje od strane jedne jako mlade mame, pokusaj dojenja usvojenog djeteta) sa svih strana svijeta, obasule pozivima i mejlovima zene koje doje stariju djecu.
To je nesto sto se radi i u ovoj nasoj civilizaciji. Ali poskrivecki jer je civilizacija toliko iseksualizirala sve i svasta da je dojenje, a osobito dojenje preko neke dobi, samo jedna od zrtava.

----------


## Saradadevii

[quote="Trina"]


> Kaze meni moja kolegica Gambijka da je u njezinom selu bio jedan mali koji je dojio do 9. godine. I da je bio najbolji u skoli i poslije na faksu i upao na kraju u neke drzavne strukture. I svi po selu i dan danas pricaju kako je tako bio pametan i daleko dogurao jer je dojio do 9. godine.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Pa normalno kad dijete u životu nije vidilo toliko hrane koliko naša djeca pojedu tjedno.Pričaš o siromašnim zemljama koje su neusporedive s nama.Ja znam puno,puno ljudi koji su bili jako pametni,prosjek 5,0 u špkolama,na faksu najbolji studenti i danas ljudi na visokim funkcijama.A nisu se dojili uopće.I što sad?


Ne radi se samo o siromastvu i nedostatku hrane. (Moja Gambijaka dolazi iz imucne obitelji koja ju je bez problema skolovala u SADu.)
Radi se o necem drugom, ali sto bi pisci rekli, to trenutno prelazi mogucnosti moje replike. Neke od razloga za koje mislim da su utjecajni, sam vec gore navela.

Inace, taj argument o trecemu svijetu je vrlo nezahvalan. Jedna zdravstvena djelatnica mi je jednom rekla da te preporuke SZOa o iskljucivom dojenju od sest mjeseci (a pretpostavljam i o nastavljenom dojenju do barem dvije godine) se odnose samo na siromasne zemlje. Jer tamo nema dovoljno hrane/voda je zmazana i slicno.
Ono sto je biolosko interpretira se kao sociolosko.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Meni se čini da je normalno da postoje različite kulture. U njima se na seksualsnost gleda na različite načine. Kultura iz koje si ponikao je dio tvog identiteta. 
> U našoj kulturi ženske grudi imaju seksualni karakter. Pojam normalno ili nenormalno nema tu previše smisla. Moje mi grudi donose seksualni užitak, mom partneru također. To smo mi. 
> Djeca od nekoliko godina su seksualna bića. Sjećam se sebe vrlo dobro, sjećam se prijateljica u toj dobi i igara koje su itekako imale veze s istraživanjem seksualnosti. Gledam starijeg sina koji je od četiri godine spontano razvio potrebu za privatnošću i počeo istraživati spolni život.


evo nesto za promisliti vezano za ovo sto si napisala, a opet prenosim doca iz Cape Towna.

Kaze on da za novorodjence odsutnost majke je najveci faktor stresa koji uzrokuje dvije stvari:
Prvo, povecanu razinu vazopresina (misli dugorocno, dakle, ta beba ima u zivotu visu razinu od neodvojene) koja opet uzrokuje pojacani seksualni nagon

Drugo, smanjenu razinu oksitocina (hormona ljubavi) koja utjece na to da je smanjena sposobnost seksualnog ispunjenja (kako Mick rece, I can't get satisfaction....) i da je smanjena sposobnost predanosti jednom partneru (dakle, promiskuitet).

Ta nasa kultura je takva kakva jest mozda zbog toga sto su joj prakse takve kakve jesu (na primjer, razdvajanje od rodjenja); kaze on Separation is a life threatening for the newborn.
I jos dodaje da je to najgori oblik zlostavljanja djeteta.
Mozda ih treba mijenjati pa bi se i drustvene navade mijenjale...

----------


## VedranaV

MGrubi, možda si mislila na razne masne kiseline. Odent piše da je GLA (gama-linolenska kiselina) samo u majčinom mlijeku, da je direktan prekursor za prostaglandine I, koji npr. šire krvne žilice, sprečavaju trombozu, sprečavaju sintezu kolesterola, smanjuju upalne reakcije i imaju važnu ulogu u funkcioniranju T-limfocita. Još spominje druge dvije masne kiseline, arahidonsku i dokosaheksanoičnu, kao najvažnije za razvoj mozga, da ih mora biti u dovoljnoj količini da bi se postigao optimum. 

Još mi je bilo zanimljivo nešto u vezi ovoga što Saradadevii piše - da se kad god se dijete osjeća  bespomoćno ili beznadno (daje primjer djeteta koje je samo po noći) luči kortizol koji ubrzava starenje timusa, žlijezde koja ima presudnu važnost za razvoj imuniteta.

----------


## Sonyy

> maaja prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja potpisujem *a zakaj*.
> A što se tiče onog malca i to da je tako pametan jer je dojio do 9. god. su mi totalne nebuloze :/
> 
> 
> bez obzira što istraživanja pokazuju da dojena djeca imaju viši IQ?


To na znaći da su pametniji, pokazala su istraživanja....

----------


## MGrubi

> MGrubi, možda si mislila na razne masne kiseline. Odent piše da je GLA (gama-linolenska kiselina) samo u majčinom mlijeku, da je direktan prekursor za prostaglandine I, koji npr. šire krvne žilice, sprečavaju trombozu, sprečavaju sintezu kolesterola, smanjuju upalne reakcije i imaju važnu ulogu u funkcioniranju T-limfocita. Još spominje druge dvije masne kiseline, arahidonsku i dokosaheksanoičnu, kao najvažnije za razvoj mozga, da ih mora biti u dovoljnoj količini da bi se postigao optimum. .


tnx   :Kiss:

----------


## kailash

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  maaja prvotno napisa
> ...


ne. reagirala sam na ovo da je nebuloza da je malac pametan jer je dojen do 9 god. Bila bi nebuloza da nije nikad nađena nikakva povezanost između dojenja i inteligencije. ne samo IQ, nego i EQ a vjerojatno i SQ. Ali kako je pronađena u istraživanjima veza, onda možda "tu ima nečeg". To htjedoh reći.



*VedranaV* čak to preciznije navodi - masne kiseline koje utječu na razvoj mozga.

----------


## kailash

> kailash prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  maaja prvotno napisa
> ...


kako to misliš? imaju višu inteligenciju a nisu "pametniji". Što ti podrazumijevaš pod pojmom "pametan"? I molim te link na ta istraživanja...

----------


## kailash

http://www.natural-moms.com/brain_br...g_benefit.html

----------


## Sonyy

Opriost, ali ja stvarno nemam vremana tražiti članke i istraživanja po internatu, sama definicija inteligencije = mogučnost snalaženja u nepoznatim situacijama. Što znaći da visokointeligentna osoba uopće ne mora imati npr. dobro pamćenje, moze imati druge poteškoće s učenjem , što mu ne osigurava da će u životu nešto postići.... Vjerujem da i sama znaš mnogo visokoobrazovanih ljudi koji su blago rećeno  mutavi za svakodnevni život, a i obrnuto.... 
S poštovanjem...

----------


## maaja

> Opriost, ali ja stvarno nemam vremana tražiti članke i istraživanja po internatu, sama definicija inteligencije = mogučnost snalaženja u nepoznatim situacijama. Što znaći da visokointeligentna osoba uopće ne mora imati npr. dobro pamćenje, moze imati druge poteškoće s učenjem , što mu ne osigurava da će u životu nešto postići.... Vjerujem da i sama znaš mnogo visokoobrazovanih ljudi koji su blago rećeno  mutavi za svakodnevni život, a i obrnuto.... 
> S poštovanjem...


X

----------


## puhovi obožavaju smokve

*vertex*  :Grin:

----------


## Deaedi

> Ta nasa kultura je takva kakva jest mozda zbog toga sto su joj prakse takve kakve jesu (na primjer, razdvajanje od rodjenja); kaze on *Separation is a life threatening for the newborn. 
> I jos dodaje da je to najgori oblik zlostavljanja djeteta.* 
> Mozda ih treba mijenjati pa bi se i drustvene navade mijenjale...


Mislim da se ovakvim grandioznim izjavama najlakse upropasti vjerodostojnost cjelokupnog rada. Po meni, ako netko ovo izjavi, nista drugo sto kaze necu smatrati pouzdanim. (Mislim na cijenjenog autora).

----------


## zrinka

joj saradadevii, kako inspirativno   :Love:  

hvala   :Love:  

i potice na razmisljanje

----------


## Zorana

A cuj, Deaedi....mene su od malena cuvali, da ne kazem odgajali, baka i tetka. Kad kazem od malena, mislim od osmog-devetog mjeseca pa nadalje. Ja ni dan-danas nemam neki blizak odnos sa svojom mamom. Mislim ono, volimo se, volim ja nju-ona mene. Ali, moja sigurnost, moje utociste i izvor beskrajne i neogranicene ljubavi je moja baka. Zvalo se to zlostavljanje ili ne, to je nesto sto je obiljezilo citav moj zivot. I to u negativnom smislu.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Ta nasa kultura je takva kakva jest mozda zbog toga sto su joj prakse takve kakve jesu (na primjer, razdvajanje od rodjenja); kaze on *Separation is a life threatening for the newborn. 
> I jos dodaje da je to najgori oblik zlostavljanja djeteta.* 
> Mozda ih treba mijenjati pa bi se i drustvene navade mijenjale...
> 			
> 		
> 
> Mislim da se ovakvim grandioznim izjavama najlakse upropasti vjerodostojnost cjelokupnog rada. Po meni, ako netko ovo izjavi, nista drugo sto kaze necu smatrati pouzdanim. (Mislim na cijenjenog autora).


odvoji druge sisavce od majke  na odredjeno vrijeme  (razlikuje se od vrste do vrste) i imat ces ili sisavca slabijeg imuniteta ili bolesnog ili ce umrijeti (npr majka ce ga odbaciti)
Sve su to dobro isproucavali na zivotinjama
Za ljude nisu proucavali.
Ne treba ti istrazivanje da zakljucis da novorodjence kojega odvoje od majke je u stresu. Da je to life treatening stres je samo jedan korak dalje.
Ako saznas nesto o tome kako se mozak razvija, kao sto je taj doc istrazivao i saznavao, nije tesko dati tako grandioznu izjavu.

----------


## MGrubi

meni je interesatno kako veliki sisavci u ZOO odbacuju mladunčad (ili čak ubijaju) 
PPD?

----------


## VedranaV

Saradadevii, ali kod ljudi je prilično mala smrtnost u dojenačkom razdoblju, unatoč rutinskom odvajanju koje se godinama provodilo, i prilično dugo žive u prosjeku. Onda očito većina njih ipak uspije na neki način prevladati stres. Koliko je to bez posljedica, a koliko ne, to je već drugo pitanje, ali za ogromnu većinu on za posljedicu nema smrt.

----------


## kailash

> Opriost, ali ja stvarno nemam vremana tražiti članke i istraživanja po internatu, sama definicija inteligencije = mogučnost snalaženja u nepoznatim situacijama. Što znaći da visokointeligentna osoba uopće ne mora imati npr. dobro pamćenje, moze imati druge poteškoće s učenjem , što mu ne osigurava da će u životu nešto postići.... Vjerujem da i sama znaš mnogo visokoobrazovanih ljudi koji su blago rećeno  mutavi za svakodnevni život, a i obrnuto.... 
> S poštovanjem...


to je jedna od definicija jedne od vrsta inteligencije - snalaženje u nepoznatim situacijama. inteligencija neki autori navode da ima i nekoliko desetaka vrsta. Ovo što kažeš da su neki visokoobrazovani ljudi mutavi za svakodnevni život to je upravo zato što su im druge vrste inteligencije niže, recimo, emocionalna i socijalna inteligencija. 

sorry sad je to off topic, ali ubola si me u struku  :Grin:

----------


## meda

> Sonyy prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Opriost, ali ja stvarno nemam vremana tražiti članke i istraživanja po internatu, sama definicija inteligencije = mogučnost snalaženja u nepoznatim situacijama. Što znaći da visokointeligentna osoba uopće ne mora imati npr. dobro pamćenje, moze imati druge poteškoće s učenjem , što mu ne osigurava da će u životu nešto postići.... Vjerujem da i sama znaš mnogo visokoobrazovanih ljudi koji su blago rećeno  mutavi za svakodnevni život, a i obrnuto.... 
> S poštovanjem...
> 
> 
> to je jedna od definicija jedne od vrsta inteligencije - snalaženje u nepoznatim situacijama. inteligencija neki autori navode da ima i nekoliko desetaka vrsta. Ovo što kažeš da su neki visokoobrazovani ljudi mutavi za svakodnevni život to je upravo zato što su im druge vrste inteligencije niže, recimo, emocionalna i socijalna inteligencija. 
> 
> sorry sad je to off topic, ali ubola si me u struku


tocno to. a mislim da dojenje bas potice te vrste inteligencije, kao sto je saradadevii gore napisala

----------


## mamma Juanita

možda i jest pretjerano reći da je odvajanje ljudskog novorođenčeta opasno po život, ali za životinje to ne bi bilo pretjerano reći.
jer njihovi instinkti tada drugačije rade.
a mi ljudi imamo razum kojim kompenziramo nedostatak ili smanjen intenzitet nekih instikata.
znamo da se za bebu treba brinuti no metter what.
tako i one majke koje prođu kroz PPD, nemaju taj instinktivan osjećaj povezanosti odmah nakon poroda, ali svejedno znaju da trebaju brinuti za dijete, pa i brinu. i većinom naravno i razviju s vremenom osjećaj povezanosti i ljubavi.
ali to dakle mnoge mame ne osjete instinktivno, ne zato što s njihovim instinktima nešto ne štima, nego upravo zbog različitih okolnosti u tom primarnom periodu-trudnoće, poroda i neposredno nakon poroda.
i sigurna sam da odvajanje od djeteta igra puno veću ulogu nego se to danas može znanstveno dokazati.

ali baš to pretjerivanje možda i ima svrhu da sve to osvijesti i ukaže da smo i mi ipak sisavci i ako je za druge sisavce to "life threatening", onda je za novorođenčad u najmanju ruku štetno.

----------


## Deaedi

> ali baš to pretjerivanje možda i ima svrhu da sve to osvijesti


Pretjerivanje je dvosjekli mac, meni grandiozne izjave zvuce senzacionalisticki i nemaju mi znanstvenu vrijednost. Neke ce odbiti, neke mozda i osvijestiti...

----------


## Luna Rocco

Ja se čak i slažem s tim da je novorođenoj bebi mama potrebna gotovo poput disanja i da je razdvajanje u rodilištima barbarski čin, ali ne razumijem baš kakve to veze ima s dojenjem osmogodišnjaka?

----------


## mamma Juanita

krenulo je od priče o različitim kulturološkim normama



> a nasa kultura je takva kakva jest mozda zbog toga sto su joj prakse takve kakve jesu (na primjer, razdvajanje od rodjenja);

----------


## VedranaV

> možda i jest pretjerano reći da je odvajanje ljudskog novorođenčeta opasno po život, ali za životinje to ne bi bilo pretjerano reći.
> jer njihovi instinkti tada drugačije rade.
> a mi ljudi imamo razum kojim kompenziramo nedostatak ili smanjen intenzitet nekih instikata.
> znamo da se za bebu treba brinuti no metter what.
> tako i one majke koje prođu kroz PPD, nemaju taj instinktivan osjećaj povezanosti odmah nakon poroda, ali svejedno znaju da trebaju brinuti za dijete, pa i brinu. i većinom naravno i razviju s vremenom osjećaj povezanosti i ljubavi.
> ali to dakle mnoge mame ne osjete instinktivno, ne zato što s njihovim instinktima nešto ne štima, nego upravo zbog različitih okolnosti u tom primarnom periodu-trudnoće, poroda i neposredno nakon poroda.
> i sigurna sam da odvajanje od djeteta igra puno veću ulogu nego se to danas može znanstveno dokazati.
> 
> ali baš to pretjerivanje možda i ima svrhu da sve to osvijesti i ukaže da smo i mi ipak sisavci i ako je za druge sisavce to "life threatening", onda je za novorođenčad u najmanju ruku štetno.


Zapravo bih voljela čuti cijelo to predavanje, ovako sam možda drugačije doživjela izjavu jer ne znam cijeli kontekst.

----------


## VedranaV

Gledam sad nešto na netu o dr. Bergmanu - Saradadevii, je li to rekao kada je govorio o nedonoščadi (s obzirom na rezultate kangaroo care i na reakcije djeteta kada je odvojeno)?

----------


## piplica

Znam da mi je svojevremeno pričala jedna pedagoginja da je njima još na faksu neki profesor objašnjavao da beba mlađa od šest mjeseci, koju majka ostavi nekome da više od 12 sati, doživi traumu istovjetnu onoj bebi kojoj je majka umrla.  :Sad:

----------


## meda

ja potpuno prihvacam ovo da je odvajanje jedan oblik zlostavljanja, ne najtezi, jer nazalost ima i tezih, ali je medu najtezima.

----------


## sirius

> Znam da mi je svojevremeno pričala jedna pedagoginja da je njima još na faksu neki profesor objašnjavao da beba mlađa od šest mjeseci, koju majka ostavi nekome da više od 12 sati, doživi traumu istovjetnu onoj bebi kojoj je majka umrla.


Možda bi to trebali objasniti i osoblju u većini naših rodilišta.

----------


## leonisa

> piplica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Znam da mi je svojevremeno pričala jedna pedagoginja da je njima još na faksu neki profesor objašnjavao da beba mlađa od šest mjeseci, koju majka ostavi nekome da više od 12 sati, doživi traumu istovjetnu onoj bebi kojoj je majka umrla. 
> 
> 
> Možda bi to trebali objasniti i osoblju u većini naših rodilišta.


X

----------


## Saradadevii

> Gledam sad nešto na netu o dr. Bergmanu - Saradadevii, je li to rekao kada je govorio o nedonoščadi (s obzirom na rezultate kangaroo care i na reakcije djeteta kada je odvojeno)?


ne, taj prvi dio predavanja je bio o novorodjencadi opcenito, naslov je bio perinatal neuroscience and skin to skin contact.
Nije on rekao da novorodjence u terminu kojega odvoje od majke umire, nego je rekao *da je za novorodjence, kada ga odvoje od majke, to situacija koju ono dozivljava (mjerili su EEG, razinu kortizola itd...) kao life treatening,* dakle da je dozivljava kao da mu je ugrozen zivot.

Za prijevremeno rodjene  bebe , to jest situacija koja im ugrozava direktno opstanak, prema njegovom istrazivanjiu.
U grupi beba koje su bile stavljene u inkubator u odnosu na one koje su ostale uz majku u tzv. KMC (kangroo mother care, u kosulji uz njezino golo tijelo, kosulja funkcionira kao neka vrsta marame), smrtnost je bila, cini mi se dvadesetak ili vise posto veca.

----------


## Saradadevii

> ali baš to pretjerivanje možda i ima svrhu da sve to osvijesti
> 			
> 		
> 
> Pretjerivanje je dvosjekli mac, meni grandiozne izjave zvuce senzacionalisticki i nemaju mi znanstvenu vrijednost. Neke ce odbiti, neke mozda i osvijestiti...


Dakle, ne pretjeruje. Mjerili su razlicite parametre (rad mozga, razinu hormona) kod novorodjencadi koja su odvojena i oni su pokazali da je ta razina itd... takva kao da dijete osjeca da mu je ugrozen zivot.
Izjava mu je utemeljena na znanosti.

90 posto onoga sto se zna o razvoju mozga, osobito u tom perinatalnom razdoblju, kaze on, zna se u posljednjih 15ak godina.

----------


## Saradadevii

> Saradadevii, ali kod ljudi je prilično mala smrtnost u dojenačkom razdoblju, unatoč rutinskom odvajanju koje se godinama provodilo, i prilično dugo žive u prosjeku. Onda očito većina njih ipak uspije na neki način prevladati stres. Koliko je to bez posljedica, a koliko ne, to je već drugo pitanje, ali za ogromnu većinu on za posljedicu nema smrt.


Nema za posljedicu fizicku smrt.
Mozda ima za posljedicu umrtvljivanje socijalnog ili emocionalnog potencijala.
spomenuo je da su sredinom osamdesetih na nekom znanstvenom simpoziju u Svedskoj, strucnjaci zakljucili da ne znaju konkluzivni uzrok/e mnogih poremecaja (kolik, autizam, problemi sa spavanjem, jelom, dijabetes, anoreksija, hiperaktivnost  itd...bila je podugacka lista toga) i da su iznijieli hipotezu da je mozda uzrok u nekom "unutarnjem faktoru". Bergman predlaze da se obrati paznja na to rutinsko odvajanje kao jedan od mogucih "unutarnjih faktora" za ove poremecaje.

----------


## VedranaV

To je u skladu s onim što piše Odent, da u primalnom razdoblju tj. od začeća do 1. godine postavljamo temelj za kasnije dobro zdravlje i da se ne smije zanemariti utjecaj raznih faktora u tom razdoblju kada se proučava kronične bolesti koje se ispoljavaju tek kasnije.

----------


## Saradadevii

da.
dobro je cuti da se pocinje o tome pricati s raznih strana...

----------


## mamma Juanita

prebacujem na ovaj topic:



> Mislim da ova obitelj nije "sjela" mnogima, da su možda malo drugačiji možda mi to i ne bi izgledalo tako odbojno; da curice ne crtaju majčine grudi i daju im imena, da žive negdje u gradu kao i većina nas, da se hrane raznolikijom prehranom, da djevojčice idu u školu i druže se s vršnjacima.... 
> Ne znam zašto se neki nalaze uvrijeđeni na naše komentare kad su i same imale negativno mišljenje o produženom dojenju; ok, vi ste promijenile svoja mišljenja ali dajte nama pravo na naše. Zar sam manje majka ako ne dojim?





> maaja, što pobogu ti ovo znači  :? 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				da žive negdje u gradu kao i većina nas
> 			
> 		
> ...





> Prvo se moram ispričati jer sam napisala post na krivom topicu (mislila sam na obitelj iz topica o produženom dojenju).
> 
> mamma Juanita, odmah paljba :/   Ja sam napisala da mi njihovo dojenje  onda ne bi izgledalao toliko čudno; zašto bi zaboga imala nešto protiv sela?? Koliki ljudi žive na selu pa su normalniji od većine iz grada.
> Ali da mi je prehrana od ove obitelji sa videa čudna-čudna je, nisam sad mislila da moraju jesti 5 vrsta mesa ali ono što ono govore mi je čudno. Nedruženje s vršnjacima mi je čudno i to jako. Jako jaaaako!

----------


## mamma Juanita

nije paljba. 



> zašto bi zaboga imala nešto protiv sela?? Koliki ljudi žive na selu pa su normalniji od većine iz grada.


ovo sam i ja pomislila pročitavši tvoj prvi post, tako je ispalo iz posta.

gdje piše da se djevojčice ne druže s vršnjacima?

i opet kažem, možda ne znate ni jednog vegana u svojoj okolini, možda niti vegetarijanca, ali "vani" to nije nimalo neuobičajeno.
nitko te ne tjera da i ti jedeš tako, live and let live...

----------


## anchie76

> Zar sam manje majka ako ne dojim?


Molim te mi kopiraj tko je to rekao i gdje tocno?  :Trep trep:

----------


## meda

a isto bi se tako mogli zapitati 

zar je xy manje majka ako doji?
ako zivi na selu? 
veganka je? 
djeca joj ne idu u vrtic?

maaja, osjecas se napadnuto jer je netko reagirao na ono sto si ti napisala, a istovremeno si navela ne jedan, ne dva, ne tri, nego 4 i vise razloga zasto ti se ne svida ova zena i njen odgoj, nacin zivota, prehrane...ta zena sam mogla biti i ja, ili netko drugi s foruma...zasto msilis da je pisati kritike nekome ok samo zasto sto ta osoba ne sudjeluje u raspravi? i to ne na osnovu nekih argumenata, nego cisto jer ti je to cudno :? 

ok, ti ne bi nikad tako, to je tvoj izbor. veronica bi i to je njen izbor na koji ona ima pravo. pa cak i zakonski, jer je u engleskoj obrazovanje kod kuce dozvoljeno zakonom. nije da se njena djeca ne obrazuju, samo ne idu u skolu. a do 7 godina cak ni kod nas djeca ne trebaju u skolu. cinjenica je da na zapadu djeca jako rano pocnu skolu. mislim da u engleskoj vec s 5 godina neka vrsta predskole, a u svicarskoj sa 4!

----------


## vertex

> ..ta zena sam mogla biti i ja, ili netko drugi s foruma...zasto msilis da je pisati kritike nekome ok samo zasto sto ta osoba ne sudjeluje u raspravi? i to ne na osnovu nekih argumenata, nego cisto jer ti je to cudno :?


Zato što ta osoba svoj način života publicira, sama ga svjesno čini javnim jer želi nešto postići. Ja osobno bih teško na forumu komentirala životne izbore javne osobe koja je to postala zbog svoje profesije, ali ako netko postaje javna osoba zbog svog načina života, vlastitim odabirom, ne vidim zašto je pogrešno dati svoj komentar na viđeno ili pročitano - pozitivan ili negativan.

----------


## meda

i onaj ko pise na forumu mora biti spreman na kritiku zbog svojih izjava  :Wink:

----------


## vertex

> i onaj ko pise na forumu mora biti spreman na kritiku zbog svojih izjava


Apsolutno  :Wink:  !

----------


## maaja

*mamma Juanita*  sestrična i njena obitelj su vegani. Teško je ovako preko foruma komunicirati, priznajem da sam slaba u ovoj "pisanoj" i virtualnoj komunikaciji, ne zman dobro argumentirati  :Embarassed:  

*meda*  ne osjećam se napadnuto, samo sam rekla svoje mišljenje... Ajoj, gdje bi završila da se osjećam napadnuto.... Meni je eto čudno da djeca ne idu ni u vrtić ni u školu, iz razvojne psihologije sam učila da je djeci predškolskog uzrasta itekako potrebna svakodnevna komunikacija sa vršnjacima, igra, igra i što više igre. (a po mom mišljenju i raznolikije prehrane od voća i povrće-opt ističem, to je moje mišljenje)  :Smile:

----------


## maaja

*mamma Juanita*  sestrična i njena obitelj su vegani. Teško je ovako preko foruma komunicirati, priznajem da sam slaba u ovoj "pisanoj" i virtualnoj komunikaciji, ne zman dobro argumentirati  :Embarassed:  

*meda*  ne osjećam se napadnuto, samo sam rekla svoje mišljenje... Ajoj, gdje bi završila da se osjećam napadnuto.... Meni je eto čudno da djeca ne idu ni u vrtić ni u školu, iz razvojne psihologije sam učila da je djeci predškolskog uzrasta itekako potrebna svakodnevna komunikacija sa vršnjacima, igra, igra i što više igre. (a po mom mišljenju i raznolikije prehrane od voća i povrće-opt ističem, to je moje mišljenje)  :Smile:

----------


## mamma Juanita

pa može se svakodnevno komunicirat s vršnjacima i bez vrtića/škole  :Smile: 

a i veganska prehrana moje sestre recimo je daleko raznovrsnija i nutricionistički bogatij od prehrane jako puno ljudi oko nas.

----------


## Kanga

Iako sam svjesna da video-zapis nije sveobuhvatan i moze zavarati, potpuno sam sigurna u svoj osjecaj pozitivne i zdrave atmosfere u prikazanoj obitelji. Moje subjektivne simpatije prema produzenom dojenju i HE-u, koje bih mogla pokusati i racionalno argumentirati, u ovom su mi slucaju od sekundarnog znacaja i ne dajem im nikakvu tezinu. Intuitivni osjecaj da je atmosfera koja zraci u toj obitelji nesto najljepse sto bih mogla pozeljeti i sebi i svakom drugom,  toliko mi je jasan da ga ne zelim "mutiti" bilo kakvim racionaliziranjima...   :Smile:

----------


## lucky day

kanga  :Heart:

----------


## melanija_matic

ovo nije normalno, ako mene pitate.
da jest, ne bi bila takva rijetkost.
odbojni su mi ovakvi prizori, iako dojenje inače smatram dirljivom i divnom scenom- ovo mi je jednostavno too much.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> ovo nije normalno, ako mene pitate.
> da jest, ne bi bila takva rijetkost.


ako pod _normalnim_ matramo ono što je norma, dakle uobičajeno, onda nije _normal-no_.
a da li je štetno ili neutralno, ili čak možda beneficirajuće za djecu, teško ćemo iz tog _normalnog_ saznati.
u Hrvatskoj je _normalno_ da 83% djece starije od 6 mjeseci uopće ne doji.
što ne znači da je to dobro za djecu, majke, obitelj i društvo.

isto tako, vrlo je rijetko vidjeti u javnosti ženu koja doji, osim ako je Romkinja u pitanju.
s tim da se ta norma pomalo ipak mijenja u korist dojenja u javnosti, u odnosu kako je bilo prije recimo 20ak godina.

norma je ono što je uobičajeno, a ne nužno ono što je prirodno ili dobro.

----------


## Zorana

Moja najstarija kcer ima pet i po godina. Upravo jutros je zicala da malo doji sa sekom. 
 :Heart:

----------


## Kanga

mamma Juanita, otela si mi rijeci iz usta   :Laughing:   :Heart:

----------


## ssss

> norma je ono što je uobičajeno, a ne nužno ono što je prirodno ili dobro.


  :Klap:

----------


## melanija_matic

nećemo o definiciji "normalnog".
svatko ima svoju viziju normalnog, ja bih rekla da je to ono što je svojstveno većini.
nisam rekla ultimativnu istinu, već svoj stav:
meni ova snimka, gdje žena doji osmogodišnje dijete, za razliku od ostalih prizora dojenja, ne izaziva osobito lijepe emocije.
ni manje ni više od toga.
hvala.
 :Kiss:

----------


## mamma Juanita

pošteno  :Smile: !

----------


## meda

> ovo nije normalno, ako mene pitate.
> da jest, ne bi bila takva rijetkost.
> odbojni su mi ovakvi prizori, iako dojenje inače smatram dirljivom i divnom scenom- ovo mi je jednostavno too much.


ja mislim da je dojenje djeteta, kad se sve zbroji i oduzme (mada, odakle nam pravo da mi izvodimo računice kad je tuđi život posrijedi?), jedna prekrasna, prekrasna stvar... 
zato, veronici i djevojčici   :Love:  

ljudi koji imaju rigidne stavove, krute stavove i gledaju samo naprijed bez lijevo i bez desno... to su po meni čudni ljudi kojima nedostaje talent za život. 

sve je misterija, prekrasna i neobična misterija, i nemamo pravo suditi.  :Wink:  

citirano i malo korigirano od melanije s druge teme

----------


## Ninči

Našeg je prijatelja mama dojila do 6. godine života....rađala mu braću i sestre, a njega (zajedno s njima) i dalje dojila. Bilo je to prije 40+ godina i nitko ih zbog toga nije čudno gledao. 

A sva njegova braća i sestre, i on sam, su danas super normalni, predivni ljudi! I ja nekad kažem da su rođeni za društvo jer nema onog tko ne uživa provodeći vrijeme s njima!  :Heart: 

Ne znam ima li to veze sa dojenjem....sigurna sam da ja ne bih toliko dugo dojila.....ali na ovo ne gledam kao na nešta nenormalno! Jer svatko živi svoj život i svatko čini onako kako mu srce govori!

----------


## Trina

Naravno da nemamo pravo suditi ali imamo pravo na svoje stavove i mišljenje.Ako je meni slika dojenja 8-godišnje djevojčice jako ružna ,to ne znači da sam ograničena i ne prihvaćam novitete ili mišljenja koja se razlikuju od moga.To znači da je moj stav o tome negativan i takav će i ostati.
I zašto mi kojima je to gadno nebi smjele napisati to baš tako na forumu(bez nekakvih upozorenja moderatorica isl) a one kojima to nije mogu razglabati o tome koliko žele na nekakav romantičan i srceparajući način?

----------


## Trina

Ovaj moj post bio je odgovor Medi a ne Ninči.

I ovo sa talentom za život mi nema veze sa ničim u ovoj temi

----------


## meda

ma trina nisi skuzila, to sam ja prekopirala s jedne druge teme melanijin odgovor na njen post ovdje. hocu reci, nelogicno mi je da se netko  u vezi necega predstavlja otvoren za sve i svasta, i jos to pomalo arogantno drugima nabada na nos, pa sam se nalo posluzila njenim rijecima da bi joj to pokazala.  
bilo je i gorih komentara od njenih pa nisam nista rekla, osim onog da ta obitelj zivi u sumi ili nesto slicno, ne sjecam se vise, to mi je stvarno bezveze. 

a i svatko ko me imalo poznaje zna da to nije moj stil, ja to ne bih nikada tako pjesnicki srocila  :Grin:

----------


## melanija_matic

ja mislim da na forumu svatko ima pravo izraziti svoje mišljenje dok god nekog ne vrijeđa i ne čini nešto ružno, a to što se ne sviđa svakome što mama doji djevojčicu na pragu puberteta... zašto bi se svima sviđalo? meni osobno ne, nikako, ali to je moja percepcija, iz moje perspektive, pod utjecajem moje ličnosti...
ja mislim da je to vrlo OK.
živili

----------


## melanija_matic

ajme meda kak si slatka!
sviđa ti se moj stil pisanja, medeno!   :Love:  
znam ja da sam prekrasna poetesa, ali lijepo je čuti tu potvrdu. 
zato, kissač!

----------


## Saradadevii

> mama doji djevojčicu na pragu puberteta


opet bih napomenula da je djevojcica imala *sedam* godina.
to nije prag puberteta.

----------


## melanija_matic

mrvicu karikiram, ali su nijanse.
ima puno curica koje, preuranjeno ali ipak, u pubertet ulaze s 8-9 godina.
nebitno... uglavnom, priznat ćemo, nije baš uobičajeno da prvašići dolaze doma kući pa hop mami u krilo i cicaju.
bar kolko sam ja upućena...
 :Rolling Eyes:  
čekajte, u čem je problem i čemu takve defenzivne reakcije? pa zar JEST uobičajeno? dojite li vi svoje prvoškolce? mislim, ne kužim... 
čemu toliko buke ako netko primjeti da je malo... neuobičajeno.
(i, meni OSOBNO onak malo ne baš krasno za vidjeti- što je stvar čisto mojih preferencija koje APSOLUTNO NIKOM NE NAMEĆEM)?

----------


## melanija_matic

evo, da potkrijepim svoj stav jednim konkretnijim argumentom.
mislim da svaka razvojna faza ima svoja obilježja i da dijete od 7 godina jednostavno preraste dojenje- ne maženje, ne nježnost, ne majčinu prisutnost, ali dojenje je nešto što ne karakterizira djecu ove razvojne dobi.

ne znam može li štetiti djetetu (vjerojatno fizički ne, pošto je majčina hrana extra zdrava, a psihološki mi je to sve skupa malo diskutabilno?), ali ne vjerujem da sedmogodišnje dijete prima neke velike dobrobiti dojenjem- to nije dio te razvojne faze, jednako kao što nije ni, ne znam, puzanje.
nekako je regresiji nalik- regresije nisu zdrav način ponašanja.

meni se ne sviđa i točka. nema potrebe za graktanjem, a i ružna mi je ova fora s izvlačenjem pojedinih riječi iz konteksta... čemu hostilnost?

----------


## Saradadevii

> mrvicu karikiram, ali su nijanse.
> ima puno curica koje, preuranjeno ali ipak, u pubertet ulaze s 8-9 godina.
> nebitno... uglavnom, priznat ćemo, nije baš uobičajeno da prvašići dolaze doma kući pa hop mami u krilo i cicaju.
> bar kolko sam ja upućena...
>  
> čekajte, u čem je problem i čemu takve defenzivne reakcije? pa zar JEST uobičajeno? dojite li vi svoje prvoškolce? mislim, ne kužim... 
> čemu toliko buke ako netko primjeti da je malo... neuobičajeno.
> (i, meni OSOBNO onak malo ne baš krasno za vidjeti- što je stvar čisto mojih preferencija koje APSOLUTNO NIKOM NE NAMEĆEM)?



uopce nije sporno to da dojenje 7godisnjeg djeteta nije uobicajeno.
Npr, nije sporno ni to da dojenje dvogodisnjeg djeteta nije uobicajeno kao ni to da dojenje sedmomjesecnog djeteta je manje uobicajeno nego nedojenje sedmomjesecnog djeteta.
Sto je uobicajeno nije mjerilo toga sto je ispravno, dobro itd..

Ne znam je li ovakva tvoja reakcija (defenzivnost, hostilnost, buka itd...) zbog mojeg boldanog; ako jest, boldano je zato jer je vec nekoliko puta u ovoj diskusiji bilo spomenuto da je mala pred pubertetom. A ona to jednostavno nije. Bila je djevojcica od 7 godina kada je to snimljeno i jos je dojila nakon toga nekoliko mjeseci (po misljenju njezine mame, zato jer je dokumentarac potencirao to dojenje, u protivnom, mama misli, bila bi prestala bas negdje tada oko 7. godine.)

Dakle, mala nije pred pubertetom nego su joj se poceli mijenjati zubi; mlijecni u stalne.
Sto je u vezi ovoga sto si napisala da dijete od 7 godina preraste dojenje jer udje u neku drugu razvojnu fazu. To se upravo i njoj dogodilo, kao sto se dogodilo i nekoj drugoj djeci za koju znam da su dojili do 6-7 godine.

Kada se kaze da dijete od 7 godina doji, to onda vrlo vjerojatno ne znaci da doji tri puta dnevno i tri puta nocno, nego da doji u manjoj frekvenciji. 
Djevojcica iz filma, prema rijecima njezine mame, dojila je u tom razdoblju jednom u nekoliko mjeseci.
Polako prerastala dojenje, kao sto se to i inace dogadja s djecom koja svoj dojilacko razdoblje zavrsavaju ranije.

Ovo sve napisano odnosi se na tvoje argumente.
Ne odnosi se na to da ti se ne svidja i tocka. Kada ti se nesto ne svidja, tada ti se ne svidja. I tocka.

----------


## melanija_matic

zašto se referiraš na moje argumente s takvom energijom?
što, zapravo, pokušavaš- utjecati na moj stav?

iznosim svoje mišljenje i nema potrebe da to prerasta u diskusiju- u toj varijanti, jedno je iznošenje stava, ali drugo je maltretirati seciranjem nečijih argumenata.

poštuj moje pravo na moje mišljenje, kao i ja tvoje. ni na koga se nisam nadovezivala, nikoga citirala... samo sam rekla svoje mišljenje, i nema potrebe da na njega nastojiš utjecati jer to, uz svo poštovanje, nisi u moći.

 :Wink:

----------


## melanija_matic

ograđujem se od daljnih rasprava.
imam pametnijeg posla, a zacijelo pogotovo vi koje ste majke.

moje je mišljenje da je video bljak i tu bih stavila točku.
svaki daljnji komentar tog mog stava, javno kažem, smatram pukim graktanjem u maniri kakve fuj kokoši!

evo jedne krasne točke, jerbo mi na pamet ne pada glorificirati prizor majke koja doji djevojčicu od 7 godina.

*.*

----------


## Saradadevii

> zašto se referiraš na moje argumente s takvom energijom?
> što, zapravo, pokušavaš- utjecati na moj stav?
> 
> iznosim svoje mišljenje i nema potrebe da to prerasta u diskusiju- u toj varijanti, jedno je iznošenje stava, ali drugo je maltretirati seciranjem nečijih argumenata.
> 
> poštuj moje pravo na moje mišljenje, kao i ja tvoje. ni na koga se nisam nadovezivala, nikoga citirala... samo sam rekla svoje mišljenje, i nema potrebe da na njega nastojiš utjecati jer to, uz svo poštovanje, nisi u moći.


tvoje misljenje (da je to bljak) je bilo isprepleteno argumentima. Na argumente sam odgovarala ne na tvoje misljenje da je to bljak.

----------


## Kanga

Evo jednog razmisljanja - otvorenog za argumentirane kritike i protukritike   :Smile:  

Definiranje stadija odrastanja, pogotovo psiholoskih, po mom misljenju, daje preveliki naglasak _neovisnosti_, a premali _samostalnosti_. Iako srodni, to su razliciti pojmovi, a na to se cesto zaboravlja. Danasnje drustvene norme  pod imenom _samostalnost_ precesto nam „prodaju“ _neovisnost_ ili tek bljedu imitaciju toga (a mi to kupujemo   :Grin:  ). To sto sedmogodisnje dijete sise svoju mamu govori ponesto o njegovoj vezanosti za nju (_neovisnosti_), ALI apsolutno nista o njegovoj _samostalnosti_ (sposobnosti da samo za sebe donosi utemeljene odluke). Iz tog razloga ja to dojenje nikako ne mogu dovoditi u vezu s razvojnom regresijom (niti je, naravno, iskljuciti). S druge strane, svrstavanje sedmogodisnjaka u prepubertetlije, cak i u karikiranom obliku, podsjeca me na jednodimenzionalni pogled na odrastanje koje se mjeri prvenstveno kroz _neovisnost_. Zdravo, kompletno odrastanje je mnogo, mnogo vise od toga   :Smile:

----------


## Anci

*Kanga*  :Heart:  
Točno si nešto ovih dana razmišljam o tome (nema uopće veze s dojenjem jer moja starija kćer ne doji već skoro 2 godine).
Hvala što si malo pojasnila razliku između ta dva pojma  :Smile:  

*Saradadevii*
tvoje postove uživam čitati, i to bez obzira na to slagali se naši stavovi u svemu  :Smile:  
A što se tiče _uobičajenosti_: mene nekad poprijeko gledaju zbog dojenja 1.5 godišnjeg djeteta.

----------


## Kanga

> A što se tiče _uobičajenosti_: mene nekad poprijeko gledaju zbog dojenja 1.5 godišnjeg djeteta.


Mene i prijateljicu su jednom prilikom zeljeli izbaciti iz igraonice (na zagrebackom velesajmu) jer smo dojile dvo-tro-mjesecne bebe !!!
Zasto? "Pa zbog druge (starije) djece koja *to mogu gledati*..." :shock: 

Naravno da se nismo dale    :Smile:

----------


## Anci

> Naravno da se nismo dale


  :Klap:

----------


## mama courage

> uglavnom, priznat ćemo, nije baš uobičajeno da prvašići dolaze doma kući


greška u koracima, ti fakat misliš da takva djeca uopće idu u školu, tu grozomornu instituciju ?!  :Wink:

----------


## Ariens

MC   :Laughing:

----------


## Saradadevii

> uglavnom, priznat ćemo, nije baš uobičajeno da prvašići dolaze doma kući
> 			
> 		
> 
> greška u koracima, ti fakat misliš da takva djeca uopće idu u školu, tu grozomornu instituciju ?!


mi bas danas bili s prijateljicom cija mala je prvasic i jos doji. Dakle, postoji i iznimke koje salju djecu koja doje u grozomorne institucije.

Ustvari, kada bolje promislim, znam jos jednog malog koji je dojio i isao u skolu. 
Tko zna, mozda su skole pune prvasica-underground sisavaca...

----------


## Saradadevii

> tvoje postove uživam čitati, i to bez obzira na to slagali se naši stavovi u svemu


hvala ti.   :Smile:  
Drago mi je cuti da se i neistomisljenici slusaju. Toga uvijek fali, osobito u nasim krajevima.

----------


## Kanga

> ti fakat misliš da takva djeca uopće idu u školu, tu grozomornu instituciju ?!


  :Smile:  
ogroman je prostor izmedu grozomorne institucije i neceg boljeg od skole. HE obitelji ne bjeze od skole, naprosto se odlucuje za bolju opciju    :Razz:

----------


## maaja

> zašto se referiraš na moje argumente s takvom energijom?
> što, zapravo, pokušavaš- utjecati na moj stav?
> 
> iznosim svoje mišljenje i nema potrebe da to prerasta u diskusiju- u toj varijanti, jedno je iznošenje stava, ali drugo je maltretirati seciranjem nečijih argumenata.
> 
> poštuj moje pravo na moje mišljenje, kao i ja tvoje. ni na koga se nisam nadovezivala, nikoga citirala... samo sam rekla svoje mišljenje, i nema potrebe da na njega nastojiš utjecati jer to, uz svo poštovanje, nisi u moći.


*melanija*  vidim da si shvatila da se ovdje ne može reći svoje mišljenje (ako je oprečno većini istomišljenika). I ja sam pokušala izreći svoje mišljenje ali ono što doista ne volim je to kad me netko uporno pokušava uvjeriti da nisam u pravu i kad mi uporno žele promijeniti mišljenje. Meni je i dalje dojenje ovako velike djece užas, nepotrebno; što osmogodišnje dijete dobiva sisanjem jednom u par mjeseci :? 
I apsolutno se slažem sa *melanijom*  da su to djevojčice na pragu puberteta, zar nikad niste čule da velika većina djevojčica dobije prvu menstruaciju sa 9 godina? Pogotovo u jednoj V. Britaniji gdje je veliki broj maloljetničkih trudnoća i to vrlo mladih djevojaka (13-14 god.)

----------


## mama courage

> Tko zna, mozda su skole pune prvasica-underground sisavaca...


a možda su i fakulteti  :Laughing:  daj, šta se pališ k'o hepo kockica, pa samo sam se šalila!   :Razz:   :Kiss:

----------


## rena7

Ako imam pravo iznijeti svoje mišljenje, samo bih ukratko rekla - katastrofa!

----------


## melanija_matic

maaja- potpuno se kužimo vezano uz ovu temu
 :Love:

----------


## Saradadevii

> Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> Tko zna, mozda su skole pune prvasica-underground sisavaca...
> 
> 
> a možda su i fakulteti  daj, šta se pališ k'o hepo kockica, pa samo sam se šalila!


pa i ja se samo salila.

----------


## Saradadevii

> što osmogodišnje dijete dobiva sisanjem jednom u par mjeseci


sedmogodisnje.
dobiva postupni prestanak dojenja.

----------


## Saradadevii

> da su to djevojčice na pragu puberteta, zar nikad niste čule da velika većina djevojčica dobije prvu menstruaciju sa 9 godina? Pogotovo u jednoj V. Britaniji gdje je veliki broj maloljetničkih trudnoća i to vrlo mladih djevojaka (13-14 god.)


djevojcice od 7 godina u kontinentalnoj klimi nisu na pragu puberteta.
Trudnoce od 13 i 14 godina nemaju veze sa predpubertetom, to je vec pubertet.

Razlozi zasto ih ovdje imaju vise nego igdje drugdje u Europi sigurno nije u tome da im pubertet pocinje s 9 godina.

----------


## mamma Juanita

> mama courage prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Saradadevii prvotno napisa
> ...


a meni smiješno kad netko napiše Saradadevii da se pali...  :Laughing:  


ali moram priznat da mene ovakve izjave pomalo pale:



> melanija vidim da si shvatila da se ovdje ne može reći svoje mišljenje (ako je oprečno većini istomišljenika). I ja sam pokušala izreći svoje mišljenje ali ono što doista ne volim je to kad me netko uporno pokušava uvjeriti da nisam u pravu i kad mi uporno žele promijeniti


i što ti se desilo na forumu, netko ti nije dao da se izraziš? obrisao ti se post? zbanalo te s foruma?
ili, ma vidi molim te, tamo neke su se usudile iznijeti mišljenje suprotno tvome  :No-no: ...

----------


## VedranaV

Ja odbijam o prvašićima razmišljati kao o djeci na pragu puberteta. Jednostavno ne mogu tako razmišljati - doći u prvi razred, pogledati ih i misliti - evo, sad će pubertet, još malo pa će imati spolne odnose. Pa to su djeca koja jedva da znaju čitati i računati, koliko imaju, dvadesetak, tridesetak kila, 120, 130 cm. Pubertet mi za njih jednostavno nije stvarnost, nego projekcija promatrača, i to vrlo upitna.

----------


## Kanga

> a meni smiješno kad netko napiše Saradadevii da se pali...


citam Saradadevii i bas si mislim - da mi je imati "hladnu glavu" kao ova zena...  8)   :Heart:

----------


## mama courage

> Ja odbijam o prvašićima razmišljati kao o djeci na pragu puberteta. Jednostavno ne mogu tako razmišljati - doći u prvi razred, pogledati ih i misliti - evo, sad će pubertet, još malo pa će imati spolne odnose. Pa to su djeca koja jedva da znaju čitati i računati, koliko imaju, dvadesetak, tridesetak kila, 120, 130 cm. Pubertet mi za njih jednostavno nije stvarnost, nego projekcija promatrača, i to vrlo upitna.


potpisujem. naravno odbijam razmišljati o njima i kao djeci koja cicaju. 




> a meni smiješno kad netko napiše Saradadevii da se pali


ajd, ajd, pa nije da joj ponekad ne uspijem izvući živac.  :Razz:  




> zbanalo te s foruma?


 :Aparatic:

----------


## mamma Juanita

> zbanalo te s foruma?


e pa nije melanija MC  :Grin:  ...

----------


## AdioMare

> VedranaV prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Ja odbijam o prvašićima razmišljati kao o djeci na pragu puberteta. Jednostavno ne mogu tako razmišljati - doći u prvi razred, pogledati ih i misliti - evo, sad će pubertet, još malo pa će imati spolne odnose. Pa to su djeca koja jedva da znaju čitati i računati, koliko imaju, dvadesetak, tridesetak kila, 120, 130 cm. Pubertet mi za njih jednostavno nije stvarnost, nego projekcija promatrača, i to vrlo upitna.
> 
> 
> potpisujem. naravno odbijam razmišljati o njima i kao djeci koja cicaju.


Isto kao MC.

----------


## aro32

Htjedoh komentirati nešto tipa: _to nije prirodno_, uspoređujući kujino odbijanje štenaca od sise kad su im počeli rasti zubi. No, onda naletih na ovo:
http://www.thebreastway.com/index.ph...s-in-our-midst

Ukratko, primati doje mladunčad nekoliko godina, bez obzira na zube.
Izgleda da je "produženo" dojenje ipak prirodno, te ga onda i ne bi trebalo zvati "produženo".
Prije će ono drugo biti "skraćeno dojenje od 1 godine, a onda trkom na Wall Street".  8)

----------


## Saradadevii

http://homepage.ntlworld.com/ann.sinnott/index.htm

knjiga *Anne Sinnott "Dojenje velike djece"* koja izlazi pocetkom prosinca
moze se naruciti preko britanskog amazona


 ‘An exciting, highly original and carefully researched study of prolonged breastfeeding, discussed in an international context.'

 SHEILA KITZINGER, author of numerous books and renowned expert on birth and breastfeeding



   ‘At last, a writer who taps into the authentic voice of women who must fight to do what most mothers, since the dawn of time, took for granted. Ann Sinnott addresses the fact that children as well as babies need to breastfeed.  She challenges the discrimination and even abuse that their mothers often endure. A stimulating, fact-filled book which will intrigue, enthrall and appall the reader’.

 GABRIELLE PALMER, author of ‘The Politics of Breastfeeding – When Breasts Are Bad For Business’



 ‘I welcome ‘Breastfeeding Older Children’. I often talk to mothers who continue to breastfeed their older children but feel under pressure from other people to stop. Ann Sinnott provides valuable support by stating the benefits of sustained breastfeeding, and quoting mothers who have written to her from different parts of the world.  She also shows how people who object to sustained breastfeeding have not given her rational justifications for their opposition.  This is a unique book.’

 NAOMI STADLEN, La Leche League leader and author of ‘What Mothers Do – Especially when it looks like nothing’



‘Thought provoking and intriguing…’

 PROFESSOR MARIA MASUCCI, Director Archaeology Minor, Dept of Anthropology, Drew University, USA 


Breastfeeding Older Children reveals a hidden phenomenon: thousands of children in the industrialized world are being breastfed for five, six, seven and eight years and, in some cases, longer.  Are these children coerced, or are they in the driving seat?   Are they damaged, or does long-term breastfeeding support the development of psychological wellbeing, as well as physical health, in both childhood and in subsequent adulthood?



Ann Sinnott, who breastfed her own child until the age of six and a half, draws on child development theory, neuroscience research and statements from hundreds of parents, to explore the reality of this taboo practice.   *She reveals the lack of evidence behind negative beliefs, exposes myths and prejudices, and challenges the attitudes of psychologists and medical health professionals.* 

Breastfeeding Older Children looks at the impact of sustained breastfeeding on the couple relationship and reveals both discord and harmony.   The author investigates the involvement of breasts in sex, with intriguing results.   Is the male 'Phwaor!' response to the sight of large breasts not an expression of surging testosterone and male virility but rather a result of not having been breastfed in early life?



*Breastfeeding Older Children probes opposing feminist arguments in the breast v bottle battle and looks at lines of contention around long-term breastfeeding.   Ann Sinnott argues that sustained breastfeeding is a woman's right and a feminist issue.*   She ventures into prehistory to prove the point, investigates the origin of truncated breastfeeding in western culture and concludes that it is time to open a new frontier for feminist action – including in the workplace.



Breastfeeding Older Children presents essential facts about the realities of artificial feeding and the, rarely publicized, risks of infant formula.


Thought-provokingly controversial, Breastfeeding Older Children will surprise, shock, gladden and infuriate!

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Jel to prijevod te knjige izlazi kod nas?

----------

